# callsign Sheperd



## Hotwire (Mar 16, 2010)

hello all, I go by the callsign sheperd or hotwire
I am a simpit builder and fly mainly in aces high 2 online with the VMF-251 Buccaneers we are a F4U squad
, but i have flown in warbirds and alot of other flight sims as well. this is the curent state of my build.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate, thats a pretty impressive setup you have there.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hotwire (Mar 16, 2010)

Geedee, not even in the running with yours mate!   
what sim do you fly?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 16, 2010)

Hotwire said:


> Geedee, not even in the running with yours mate!
> what sim do you fly?



Hey, thanks for that.

As for sims...well, before my main home PC went T*ts up a few weeks ago and I ended up on this steam driven effort...I had FS2004, FSX, CFS2, CFS3, IL2, Extreme Air Racing, and a few others. I spent 3 years online on CFS2 with a callsign 'Wrecked_plane', but since the online servers where switched off, I've concentrated mainly on flying WW2 stuff in FS2004 and FSX. I will be back online one day when I've got a new PC....getting withdrawal symptoms !


----------



## Tony Hill (Mar 16, 2010)

G'day and welcome, nice set up you have there!


Darryl


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome aboard!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice setup, and welcome aboard.


----------

